# crée un deuxieme compte itune?



## lios974 (16 Mars 2009)

bonjour
alors voila mon soucis je voudrais crée un 2eme compte itune car en faite mon tonton a pris un iphone et comme il n'a pas internet chez lui et donc pas d'adresse email il ne pouvait pas se connecter et s'identifier sur itunes(ainsi que sur son iphone via l'app store) je lui et donc crée un compte avec une adresse email que je n'utilise que tres rarement,mais mon soucis et que je vais prendre un iphone tres bientot et a chaque fois que je vais sur itune avec mon ordi je me connecte avec son mp et l'adresse email que je lui et passé voila donc y a t'il un moyen de crée un 2eme compte pour moi ?
merci de vos réponse et j'espere que c'est pas trop le bordel dans mon explication :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2009)

en passant par un autre utilisateur sur ton ordi

tu l'appelles tonton 
et tu y geres ses choses à lui 
independemment de ton espace à toi


----------



## lios974 (16 Mars 2009)

ok merci je vais essayer comme sa


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2009)

Pas besoin de passer par un autre utilisateur.

Tu clic sur l'identifiant en haut à droite de la fenêtre iTunes et là, tu valides le bouton "créer un nouveau compte". 

Si tu ne l'as pas. Déconnecte-toi en t'identifiant sur ton compte puis refais la manipulation.


----------



## lios974 (16 Mars 2009)

super j'ai reussi avec les deux méthode merci autre question je peut crée mon compte tout de suite ou faut il avoir l'iphone d'abord?


----------



## DeepDark (16 Mars 2009)

lios974 a dit:


> super j'ai reussi avec les deux méthode merci autre question je peut crée mon compte tout de suite ou faut il avoir l'iphone d'abord?


Tu peux le créer maintenant


----------

